

Gates and Allen reshoot historic 1981 Microsoft photo - swohns
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/04/gates_allen_reshoot_photo/

======
drcube
I think Paul Allen actually looks _younger_ now.

------
rbanffy
From a dupe:

Who are they trying to fool? Did they think nobody would notice the Intertec
Superbrain replacing the Datapoint 8200 or the Sanyo 555 taking the place of
the NEC PC-8001?

------
protomyth
Ah yes, a Zenith terminal, for all the kids who didn't get to play with the
VT-220 or VT-240.

